# Sex my Tincs



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Tinc 1









Tinc 2


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how old are these frogs? look pretty young in the pics


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Bring them over so I can get a closer look...


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

They're about a year old. 

Tony, come get your broms and you can take a look.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like 2 males because of the lobed toes, but thats not always a direct indicator.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Jeff R said:


> They're about a year old.
> 
> Tony, come get your broms and you can take a look.


I'm back in town, I could do that. Let me know when is a good time.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not terribly good at this, but #1 looks female to me and #2 looks male. Maybe that's just me wishful thinking for you!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If they're a year old, I would say that number one is a girl and two is a boy (though I'd like to see a bit more pad development to be sure). Sweet morph!

Richard.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They are both female and look small. What kind are they?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they're Mont La Fumees, right!



billschwinn said:


> They are both female and look small. What kind are they?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think they're that small but I'm not power feeding them either. 

Bill, why do you think females?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I would wait 2-4 more months to guarntee their sex. What about a pic next to a size marker, such as a quarter?
Id GUESS female on both.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeff R said:


> I don't think they're that small but I'm not power feeding them either.
> 
> Bill, why do you think females?


Because of the toe-pads and posture, low stance of the frogs. I would like to see a pic with a coin for comparison, they may just be too small to tell yet, Bill


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, what coin is that, glare is concealing it.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I think it's a silver dollar... Looks like a quarter to me.

My vote was both males, but in the photo with both and the quarter, the one closest to the quarter looks a bit larger. Is it my imagination or is one slightly larger than the other.

You could still have a pair.


billschwinn said:


> Ok, what coin is that, glare is concealing it.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

It is a quarter.
The frog further away is actually the slightly bigger one. 
I was sent pictures of two males of about the same age and you can really see a difference. There is a much bigger black gap between the two lobes on the toes. Definitely more flared.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those look like 2 females to me.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I still think female. Also they do seem a little small for a year.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

If they are small for a year it's a difference with the morph. All my tincs are housed the same way, are around the year mark and they all range in size. My GO's are the smallest. All are healthy eaters with good weight on them.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

